# Further Education for 16 year old?



## Letsgo (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any other recommendations other than A-Level options for a 16 year old.
Would have gone straight to College to do Art & Design if remained in UK but there seems to be no further education for 16 - 19 yr olds in Dubai. ???
Anyone with over 16 yr olds, doing homeschooling A-Levels - is this even possible?
Predicted GCSE's are A-C's. However school fees are exhorbatant for yr 12,13.
Any suggestions/help appreciated. Many thanks. Kim


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

This is one of my pet peeves about Dubai. If your child is not academic or willing to do A levels or equivalent, there really isn't much for them in Dubai. Hopefully Sgilli3 will look into this thread. I know she homeschools although her kids are much younger than yours and she's doing an Australian curriculum. If you post a few more times you can send her a private message and she might be able to point you in the right direction. Maybe you could also find out some information from the UK? I'm Australian, so not much help to you.


----------



## Letsgo (Jun 1, 2009)

*Education for 16 year old ???*



flossie said:


> This is one of my pet peeves about Dubai. If your child is not academic or willing to do A levels or equivalent, there really isn't much for them in Dubai. Hopefully Sgilli3 will look into this thread. I know she homeschools although her kids are much younger than yours and she's doing an Australian curriculum. If you post a few more times you can send her a private message and she might be able to point you in the right direction. Maybe you could also find out some information from the UK? I'm Australian, so not much help to you.


Thankyou flossie, daughter is willing to do A-Levels if she has to, but already knows what she wants to do so could have gone straight to College. Husbands company has reniged on school fees and as they are around 60,000 pa - too much for us..ontop of that no school will confirm a place. Have spent hours googling etc looking for other options. We are Australian too, but have been in UK awhile........options here in UK are much better for Education than Dubai - maybe we should stay put!!!They don't seem to have any BTEC/Certificate/Diploma options. So yes....unless you want to do A-Levels...what other choices do  teenagers have? Maybe Sgilli3 has some ideas for me ????
Thankyou anyway.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I will pm Sgilli for you and get her to have a look at this thread. Lots of families end up either quitting Dubai or sending their children to boarding school when they reach your daughter's age. We will be faced with that choice in two years time when our daughter will be turning 15. Lucky for us we have an academic child and (more to the point) a company that pays school fees. If school fees weren't paid, we'd be out of here. Anyway, I'm sure Sgilli will be in touch with you, especially if you're Australian, she might have some ideas about doing an Australian leaving certificate? (Not sure what state you're from?)


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Have sent Sgilli3 (supermum) a pm for you.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to continue my rant , I have met many great kids who have ambitions that are well worth exploring. From learning a trade, to becoming a chef, to being a designer etc etc. A levels/IB diploma isn't necessarily the best route for these kids but they are often forced to go that way because that is their only option if they want to keep the family together. Drives me NUTS.


----------



## vistasad (Apr 1, 2009)

*I have just wandered in*



flossie said:


> Just to continue my rant , I have met many great kids who have ambitions that are well worth exploring. From learning a trade, to becoming a chef, to being a designer etc etc. A levels/IB diploma isn't necessarily the best route for these kids but they are often forced to go that way because that is their only option if they want to keep the family together. Drives me NUTS.


We have very well to do families in India who wish to send their children abroad for studies but are scared of the student getting "spoiled". In a few cases the student has decided not to continue with formal studies. 
For the past 4 years I have been asking them to look at online courses as an option. In some cases this has worked out. In almost all cases they have taken a few online courses with mixed levels of satisfaction. Think of that as a partial option.

Also for the student who wants to pursue art and design buy her a Nikon digital camera, a laptop (not a notebook) with startup software, digital pad etc. Set her loose on the earth of Dubai. (Don't forget to buy the volumes of Ansel Adams).
After self learning for about six months possibly with an online course let her apply to our company or others for an internship. (She'll have to talk hard to get a stipend, Indians are not necessarily the most open fisted)
Does this advice make sense or is it an overload. Best for the 16 year old.


----------

